# Ideas anyone (spaghetti or penne)



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello all . Today i was looking at some of the things stored on my shelf for something to make tomorrow. I came across some spaghetti and some penne. I wasnt sure what exactly to do with them but i was thinking about maybe a nice and easy cream sauce. I may even change it up a bit with like a herb-cream sauce or a cheese-cream sauce. Obviously these are not new ideas, so i was wondering if anyone had any recipes like this. Honestly I really don't care that much as long as it has penne or spaghetti in it (possibly both), and preferrably a cream sauce or a version on it. 

                                  Until next time 
                                                      Chef Out


----------



## GB (Jun 4, 2005)

*Cbz*

This is a favorite of mine, my friends, and my family. It calls for ziti, but penne will work just as well.

CBZ

1 pound dry ziti pasta
2 tablespoons butter
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 pint heavy cream
1 (10.75 ounce) can  chicken broth
1 cube chicken bouillon
1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
 salt and pepper to taste
3 tablespoons cornstarch
2 large heads  broccoli, steamed
6 skinless, boneless chicken breasts - breaded and fried


1 In a large pot of salted boiling water, place pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes, until pasta is al dente. Drain.

2 In a large skillet, saute garlic in butter over medium heat. Stir in the heavy cream, chicken broth and bouillon. Add parmesan cheese, salt and pepper. Add cornstarch (adjust amount to thicken sauce to your liking). Simmer all together for about 20 minutes.

3 Once sauce is cooked and thickens, add broccoli, stir all together and cook for another 2 to 3 minutes. Once sauce is done, put cooked ziti pasta in a large bowl, pour sauce over pasta and toss to coat and mix. Then add the chicken pieces and mix all together.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is a recipe that was posted by PA Baker. 

*Baked Penne with Broccoli and Three Cheeses*


2 tsp olive oil
3 garlic cloves, minced (I used less)
2 c penne pasta
3 c 1” broccoli florets
2 c purchased marinara sauce
1 c (packed) coarsely grated low-fat mozzarella
½ c low-fat ricotta cheese
½ c chopped fresh basil
2 Tbsp grated Parmesan


Stir oil and garlic in small skillet over medium heat, 1 minute. Set aside. Cook penne in large pot of boiling water until almost tender, about 11 minutes. Add broccoli, cook 1 minute, drain.

Mix marinara, ½ c mozzarella, ricotta, basil, 1 Tbsp Parmesan and sautéed garlic in large bowl. Add pasta and broccoli, toss. Season with salt and pepper. Transfer to an 11x7x2” glass baking dish. Sprinkle with remaining mozzarella and Parmesan.


Preheat oven to 400F. Bake pasta uncovered until cheese melts, about 20 minutes. Let stand 5 minutes.


----------



## SierraCook (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite recipes. No reason why you couldn't substitute penne or spaghetti noodles for the rigatoni. 

*Rigatoni with Italian Sausage and Tomato*

​
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion, sliced
3-4 cloves garlic, sliced
8 oz. Italian sausage
14-oz. can crushed or diced tomatoes
½ cup white wine
½-1 teaspoon red pepper flakes
Salt and pepper
12 oz. rigatoni
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Heat oil in a frying pan. Add the onion and garlic, sauté until tender. Add the sausage to pan and cook, turning frequently, for 2-3 minutes. Add the tomato, wine, red pepper flakes, and salt and pepper, to taste, and stir. Bring to boil, reduce the heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes. While the sauce is cooking, cook the rigatoni in a large pan of rapidly boiling salted water until _al dente_. Drain and return to pan. Add the sauce to hot pasta. Toss well to combine. Serve sprinkled with the combined fresh parsley and grated Parmesan.


Serves: 4


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 4, 2005)

*Me thinks*

Hmm they all sound delicious, not sure which one to cook up . Well while i think, i'd like to thank you all for taking time to submit ideas. Once again thanks alot, and this is definately not the only time that im going to need help, so you guys and gals might be working overtime.
                                             Adios.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 4, 2005)

How about a simple penne with vodka cream sauce and sweet peas.


1 quart simple marinara sauce
1 cup vodka
1/2 cup heavy cream, at room temperature
1/2 cup grated parmesan cheese

Simmer tomato sauce and vodka in skillet over low heat until the mixture reduces by 1/4, stirring often, about 20 minutes.  Stir the cream into the tomato and vodka sauce.  Simmer over low heat until the sauce is heated through.  Stir in parmesan cheese until melted and well blended.


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> How about a simple penne with vodka cream sauce and sweet peas.
> 
> 
> 1 quart simple marinara sauce
> ...


 
no! he's only 14, lol! he can't use vodka yet!
how about a simple fettucine alfredo? all you need is fettucine, (spinch fettucine has alot of eye-appeal as opposed to regular), heavy cream, parmesan cheese, butter, salt and pepper. you can add a dash of nutmeg if you'd like.
you can add steamed shrimp or broiled chicken for a more substanstial meal.


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 5, 2005)

*Thanks for the suggestion, just a couple questions.*

Wow that sounds quick, easy and delicious, I just need to know how i should prepare it. 
 My best guess is to just cook the pasta until its al dante. Then i will put some cream and a little bit of butter into a saucepan. Once the butter melts I can add a little less parmeasan cheese then i had cream(maybe 1/2 or 3/4?) and season it how i want. Then once the cheese has melted and is fully encorporated into the sauce I just pour the sauce over the pasta and top it with the chicken or shrimp.
 One other thing to, I was wondering if i could substitute the fettucine for penne possibly to hold the sauce to the pasta better, instead of letting it just drip to the bottom; or will the texture change all?


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 5, 2005)

Oops, didn't know your age.  You can always make it without the vodka just use the marinara cream and cheese.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

Mitch, in my opinion, use whatever pasta you want! A lot of chefs will tell you a meal is ruined if the wrong pasta is selected, but honestly, if you're in the mood for penne, or rigatoni, or bowties, use 'em. It's _your_ meal.
Please tell us how you did - we love to hear success stories!


----------



## RosCoe (Jun 5, 2005)

I got this off the internet a few years ago. Not a cream sauce but one of our favorites and goes well with penne and is quick and easy.

 Sun-Dried Tomato Pesto

     1      Cup           Oil-Packed Sun Dried Tomatoes -- drained (ca. 6 oz.)
      1/2  Cup           Grated Parmesan Cheese
      1/2  Cup           Fresh Basil -- chopped
      1/4  Cup           Pine Nuts -- toasted
    6      Cloves        Garlic -- minced
      3/4  Cup           Olive Oil -- * see note

 * use some from the tomatoes jar

 Combine tomatoes, Parmesan, basil, pine nuts, and garlic in processor.
 With machine running, gradually add oil until smooth paste forms.  Add
 salt and pepper to taste. Toss with hot pasta.
Ross


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 5, 2005)

*yummuh!*

Well i just tried the 'penne' alfredo (posted on page 1 by luvs food), and i must say it was yummuh! I did learn one thing to, that one should always make the sauce after one has already cooked the pasta. I realized that the sauce would dry to quick and would become too pasty before the pasta was done. But all was well, and I just easily made another batch after the pasta had been cooked. Thanks to all who posted recipes, it may take a while but i am determined to try all of them.

                                        Goodbye for now!


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

mitch_the_chef said:
			
		

> Wow that sounds quick, easy and delicious, I just need to know how i should prepare it.
> My best guess is to just cook the pasta until its al dante. Then i will put some cream and a little bit of butter into a saucepan. Once the butter melts I can add a little less parmeasan cheese then i had cream(maybe 1/2 or 3/4?) and season it how i want. Then once the cheese has melted and is fully encorporated into the sauce I just pour the sauce over the pasta and top it with the chicken or shrimp.
> One other thing to, I was wondering if i could substitute the fettucine for penne possibly to hold the sauce to the pasta better, instead of letting it just drip to the bottom; or will the texture change all?


 
you got it! i use the better homes and gardens recipe; it's a betterhomes and gardens recipe. my Mom and i love it. i add more cream than they call for, though.
it calls for 1/3 c. 1/2-&1/2, light cream, or whipping cream, 1 tbsp. butter or margarine, 4 oz. dried spinach or plain fettucine, 1/3 c. grated parmesan, black pepper, and ground nutmeg.
i'd go with the heavy cream and some parm. reggiano. i add my salt, too. just a little.
i actually think this would be better with penne; the shape would definately hold the sauce very nicely. good idea!
i'm really impressed by your insight and knowledge. i think you're gonna go pretty far in life. keep it up!


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

i just read your post about you cooking the alfredo tonite. i'm glad it turned out well!
it definately does have a tendancy to get pasty.
i swear, you are probably going to end up being a chef! you are so talented for your age. that's how i was and i now i'm in the process of getting myself into a culinary school at 24. your talents will deinately pay off in the end.


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 6, 2005)

*Thanks & Good Luck!*

Hehe, thanks luvs for the compliments, and i sure hope I become a chef as that (for now) is my dream. And once again good luck to you at Cordon bleu!


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

Mitch, I think it's great that you are cooking at your age and like other talented people, if you continue to love it, you will be (or probably already are) great at what you do. Bravo to you!

But I did want to mention that the type of pasta you use is sometimes important. For example, if you have a sauce that has a lot of meat in it (like a ragu), the sauce won't get into tubes of pasta like penne, which is why string pastas are good for that. And visa versa, thinner sauces (like homemeade mac 'n' cheese) are good for tubular pastas because the sauce will get inside. The exterior texture of pastas are important too (smooth versus ridges for example).

Thinking about these little details will make you a better cook. Glad you liked the alfredo. How can you go wrong with cream and cheese... right???   Kudos to you, young man and keep up the good work!!!

ETA:  I just noticed Luv's pasta shape comment.  Sorry to being redundant.


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2005)

velochic said:
			
		

> if you have a sauce that has a lot of meat in it (like a ragu), the sauce won't get into tubes of pasta like penne, which is why string pastas are good for that.


I have to respectfully disagree here. I find the exact opposite to be true. I feel that tube type pastas are better for meat sauces because the meat DOES get into the tubes and that sting type pastas are not good for this type of sauce because the meat won't stick to the strands since they are so thin.

Try all sorts of different ways and see which works best for you. I am sure you will find your favorites for each particular sauce. The great thing about cooking is that there does not have to be a right or wrong. Velochic's way is right for her and my way is right for me and your way is right for you.


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

That's cool GB.  I don't break up ground meats finely and find it's easier to use fork and spoon with string pastas in this situation.  I respectfully disagree with you, too.


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Constance (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's a good easy sauce: To a can of reduced fat cream of mushroom soup, add a cup of ricotta cheese, 2 oz reduced fat cream cheese, and a cup of grated parmesan. Stir and nuke, stir and nuke some more, add a grating of nutmeg and stir into cooked pasta, adding pimentoes, mushrooms, cooked diced chicken, or whatever. If you want to add fresh or frozen vegies, cook them in with your pasta.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 17, 2005)

i tried to post a chart for matching pastas to sauces, but it didn't work... 

will try again later.


----------



## mish (Jun 18, 2005)

Your pasta is probably gone by now, but here's one I've had on my fridge to make (& because I love the pic  ). Bottled dressing is another quick way to go. A site I like is ilovepasta. Take a peek & see what you think.

Caesar Shrimp and Pasta Serves 4

8 oz. Ziti, Mostaccioli or other medium pasta shape, uncooked 
3 cups broccoli florets 
1/3 cup plus 2 tbsp. bottled light Caesar salad dressing 
12 oz. uncooked peeled and deveined shrimp, thawed if frozen 
1/4 tsp. crushed red hot pepper flakes 
1/4 cup grated Romano cheese







*Prepare pasta* according to package directions; three minutes before pasta is done, *add* broccoli florets. While pasta is cooking, *heat* 2 tablespoons of the dressing in large skillet over medium-high heat. *Add* shrimp and pepper flakes; *stir-fry* 3-4 minutes or until shrimp is opaque. *Drain pasta* and broccoli; transfer to a serving bowl. *Add* remaining 1/3 cup dressing and shrimp mixture; *toss* well. *Sprinkle* with cheese and *serve*. 



Each Serving Provides:372 Calories24.3 g Protein46.6 g Carbohydrates9.2 g Fat131 mg Cholesterol825 mg SodiumCalories from Fat: 23% 

The National Pasta Association is dedicated to providing good-tasting, convenient, accurate recipes to the public. To ensure that our pasta recipes meet your high standards, each recipe is tested in our test kitchen. Whenever you see the NPA Test Kitchen Logo with a recipe, you can be assured that the recipe was tested by a professional recipe tester and was a success.​


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2005)

My tummy is growling. This looks YUMMY! I happen to have some shrimp I bought this week on sale, I am going to try this either Monday or Tuesday. Thanks mish. As always, your recipes speak to me.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Alix.  This one was just calling my name. Nice light summer ez dish.  Hope you like it.  I've got a bunch of shrimp in the freezer too. It's going to be another hot one this week, so hoping I'll get to this one soon.


----------



## Alix (Jun 27, 2005)

Had this for lunch yesterday. Total keeper. Did you try it yet Mish?


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2005)

When I realized I was out of Caesar dressing, I had to pour Ranch over it instead. It was, uh, interesting? I know I'll like it when I have the right ingredients. Some days I'm lucky if I don't put my pantyhose on over my head. Glad you liked it Alix.


----------



## Alix (Jun 27, 2005)

LMAO! I used my homemade caesar dressing. It was yummers.


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2005)

Hee Hee.  I would have settled for Italian...but what can I tell you.  For now I'm sticking with pizza. HA.


----------



## Alix (Jun 27, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i tried to post a chart for matching pastas to sauces, but it didn't work...
> 
> will try again later.


 
Did you try it again? I have been looking for it.


----------

